# Drain inspection and cleaning



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey you service guys, I'm wondering what is the best setup for camera inspections and blockage removal in lines from 2-6"
Looking to buy some equipment and want to know what your all using.

Camera system?
Power auger?
Jetter?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Camera system?
I use the Ridgid See-Snake but if I was buying one for myself I'd consider the Vue-Rite...

Power auger?
I use the Ridgid K-3800 on small drains and the K-7500 in large drains...

Jetter?
US Jetting 4018


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have multiple ridgid seesnakes, I can scope 1" lines through 12" lines.

I run a duracable dm65 with a 3/4 spartan cable, box full of cutters, all the way to 6" expandables

spartan 100 for my 2" lines

top snake for lav and tub shower drains.

I have a cart jetter, 4 gpm, 4000psi was going trailer, but in my new area, I don't think there is a market for it.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

For 2" lines I use k400


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Sorry...new to posting with iPhone
For 3-4 lines I use k-60 sp sectional
I have a Rigid Micro Explorer with 100' real

I think total cost around $5900
Not the biggest baddest ever but I get it done.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

For mainlines (nearly all are 4", so I don't clean many 6" lines) I use a Spartan 300. For 2" and 1 1/2" lines I have a 100 drum that I use on my 300 machine. For tubs, I use a General Super Vee top snake. I have a cart jetter 3.5 gpm and 3000 psi but I'm in the process of building a 5 gpm/5000 psi cart. I use a Ridgid Seesnake mini to inspect 2" to 6" lines and a Navitrack II to locate.








Paul


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the replies keep em comming

How does Ridgid equipment fair up to the rest?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ridgid is a good and sturdy camera. The down side is the monitor system by Ridgid needed to run it. I have a 200' mini and I like it.


----------

